# Massey Ferguson 1240



## Ugeneallen (Jan 11, 2022)

I purchased a Massey Ferguson 1240 the other day I'm trying to get this thing to start. pretty sure it's low on compression it sounds like it has low compression. going to check for blown head gasket first and inspect everything else where's you always go to for an in frame engine kit if it comes down to it.? Do you search for a Massey 1240 or do you search for isky _____model???


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Search- Iseki TK527


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

How do you know it has low compression? Did you test it. Impossible to tell by sound.


----------

